# Cali must do rides during Feb Tour?



## hippie_rn (Apr 10, 2008)

wondering if anyone would like to help with ride suggestions along the route of the tour of california. my friend and i are travelling out from denver to catch a few stages and get some good riding in along the way. 

pretty open on the terrain. good climbs, loops, scenery of course, anything helps. to narrow it down though, were planning a couple days in the solvang area as the tour comes thru, and hopefully catch the the big mt. stage and finale when announced.

thanks in advance,
tyler


----------



## JoelS (Aug 25, 2008)

They haven't posted the routes yet.


----------



## singlespeed.org (Feb 14, 2006)

JoelS said:


> They haven't posted the routes yet.


Huh? They have provided enough of a route that you would know what are they will be in on each day;


----------



## sometimerider (Sep 21, 2007)

In this thread, there is the rumblings of doing an RBR pre-ride of stage 3 (Sausalito to Santa Cruz, about 115 miles).


----------



## singlespeed.org (Feb 14, 2006)

hippie_rn said:


> wondering if anyone would like to help with ride suggestions along the route of the tour of california. my friend and i are travelling out from denver to catch a few stages and get some good riding in along the way.
> 
> pretty open on the terrain. good climbs, loops, scenery of course, anything helps. to narrow it down though, were planning a couple days in the solvang area as the tour comes thru, and hopefully catch the the big mt. stage and finale when announced.
> 
> ...


There is some decent riding in the area between Santa Rosa and Sausalito. Also lots of decent riding in the wine country (Napa and Sonoma Valley - Santa Rosa is at the south end of Sonoma Valley).

Highway 1 between about Half Moon bay and Santa Cruz would be quite nice. If you want a climb, you can go up Tunitas Creek Road to Skyline Boulevard, head south on Skyline, and then drop back down Highway 84 to 1.

Highway 1 South of Monterey would likely also be nice.

This is all NorCal stuff. If you are more staying down south, make sure you post on the SoCal board. The split between NorCal and SoCal is generally considered to be the area between Solvang and Monterey.


----------



## hippie_rn (Apr 10, 2008)

thanks for the replies so far, i appreciate it. 

i know the question of where to ride seems vague, but just trying to get a general idea of some of the better areas to hit. i know napa/sonoma has a reputation, and it seems all the outfitted tours hit this area. out here in colorado we definately have some classics that always come to mind immediately (mount evans, independence pass,lefthand, peak to peak), and i wouldnt wanna come all that way and miss a classic.

thanks again, you guys rock


----------



## Art853 (May 30, 2003)

In the SF bay area I suggest the big mountains. Mt. Tam, Diablo, and Hamilton. Hamilton is cool because you can do it as a loop from Fremont bart to Dublin bart. About 100 miles. The descent is great and then there is a long ride through a park with not much traffic.


----------



## ukiahb (Jan 26, 2003)

for a bunch of good rides in Marin, Sonoma, and Napa counties check out http://go.northbay.pressdemocrat.com/clip/outdoors.cfm?activity=Cycling


----------



## Gnarly 928 (Nov 19, 2005)

I'd say catch the stage (final?) around Rancho Bernardo/Escondido Mt Palomar. Not yet posted as to the details, but I winter near Palomar and there is a lot of great riding in the mountains south of LA. The Palomar climb(s) are very good..from either north or south. A few miles away is Mt. Laguna and the Sunrise highway, another classic California ride. If the weather is cold, you can drop down east into the desert and find more. If you ride Palomar, take along some warm stuff to descend and do the extra few miles and vert. to go on over to the observatory...
Don Hanson


----------



## chuckha62 (Jul 11, 2006)

I have it on good authority that the route into Santa Rosa Will NOT be via Oakville Grade/Trinity Rd.. The peleton will be coming in via Calistoga Rd. It's anybody's guess how they will get there, but my bet is on Spring Mountain Rd./St. Helena Rd. THAT would be a great route for the peleton.


----------

